# Thermoplastic Beads + fangs?



## Fell Frisk (Dec 3, 2019)

*MOD NOTE: New thread broken out from this one: 
https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/fix-dent-and-fangs-questions.81864/ *



Skulkin said:


> I use Thermoplastic for holding in my fangs. It's little plastic beads that you melt in a spoon with a cup of boiling water and then pour it into the fangs. Put the fangs on, mold a little of the wax onto a back tooth forming a "bridge" for a better fit. Once they are molded, you can pop them off when you want to drink or eat and pop them back on after. You can probably get them where you got the fangs. Foothills fangs come with the thermoplastic beads. I've never had any luck with the powder. I've never tried fix o dent either, but I know people do, but you can't take them on and off.



I have a question, I have been told that the glue pellets (Thermoplastic Beads) cool quickly, and if that is true how quickly ?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just in case (this is a slower time right now) I'm adding the little I know about the beads...

The melting point for thermoplastic beads (dental usage) is ~60˚C (~140˚F), so typically you heat a cup of water in a microwave (may be helpful to use a digital thermometer) with the beads in hot water, or measure out a tablespoon or so of beads onto a heat safe plate and use a hair dryer on its hottest setting. Once the beads turn clearish and start looking melty and sticking to each other, they're ready to mold.

If the plastic is too hot to touch give it a minute or two and try again. If you're molding full fangs from the beads, you'll need to get them pressed onto your teeth before they start cooling completely, but you can always reheat them using the hair dryer if needed.

I've read they are usually cooled completely (and ready to go) in about 15 minutes, but you can tell usually by them turning back to solid white again.


----------

